# Headphones Problem



## Kalmor (Mar 22, 2013)

So I just recently got a new pair of headphones and there's a problem. The default volume setting is way too loud. I've tried turning it down to 1/2/3 in the windows volume mixer just to get it to a comfortable listening level. There's also a strange very faint  background fuzzing sound that I haven't experienced with other headsets in this computer.

Here are the ones - http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/3302/2...SB-Gaming-Headset-With-Vibration/Product.html

Actually, this review also says the headset is quite loud http://www.techsmart.co.za/hardware...erbatim_Rapier_USB_Gaming_Headset_review.html but only suggests turning the volume down to minimal. Which also includes turning the game volume down in the game settings too which is annoying but something I can deal with.

Still looking for a solution to the background fuzz though.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 22, 2013)

You bought headphones... with vibration. Isn't that called bass?

Really though, I would suggest returning them, if possible, and getting better quality ones.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 22, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> You bought headphones... with vibration. Isn't that called bass?


Nah, It's a gimmick that I didn't even know existed before I bought it (basically the whole thing vibrates in time to gunshots, ect). I don't know how to activate it though. The headphones themselves are quite good, certainly better than my old ones but I'm still on a budget at the moment.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 22, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Nah, It's a gimmick that I didn't even know existed before I bought it (basically the whole thing vibrates in time to gunshots, ect).


So, it's just an annoying gimmick that "Enhances" bass? Still not worth it.


Raptros said:


> I'm still on a budget at the moment.


Who isn't? I had to give all my money to my mom for the bike I recently got, so I have no money outside of the $60 some odd dollars I have in spare change.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 22, 2013)

Seems a common complaint... Strange that they'd make a USB headset with such a low impedance / powerful amp. There's no way around it, unfortunately.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd suspect the fuzzing sound is just the noise floor static, since your headphones are loud I should think this is louder than you're used to as a hence.
The headphones might just be designed to be loud. I'm curious, is it the treble or the bass that is too loud? If the treble is too loud then the transducer is probably just too sensitive and just overpowering the bass, if the bass is too powerful the diaphragm is probably just beating too hard. If you feel it's about balanced then I should think they're just louder than you're used to. Try a full frequency range audiometric test and see if any there's any odd dipping (glitching) in the frequency range anywhere or if they sound like they are going to break (the higher the volume the more obvious this would be but avoid damaging your ears). Because these are USB headphones the audio driver set may also be failing to keep the volume, you might be able to turn down the headphones specifically if the headphones are on a separate sound output instance. If design permits you can use closed cell foam to dampen the sound (cut & stick) (although this removes more treble than bass) but if you really don't like it then your best bet is to get other headphones with the same features you actually want.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok this background noise is weird. The noise gets a little louder when I scroll my mouse wheel, I've checked to see if it was monitoring one of my mics but it wasn't. When I go into the audio "recording" section of the control panel the sound of the pitch gets a little higher and when I increase the volume of my headphones, the (background)noise doesn't get any louder. This is weird.

EDIT: About that audiometric test. I didn't want to blow my eardrums to pieces so I checked it by watching the volume mixer during the playback. No dips or increases in volume at all, it stayed at the exact same level.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Ok this background noise is weird. The noise gets a little louder when I scroll my mouse wheel, I've checked to see if it was monitoring one of my mics but it wasn't. When I go into the audio "recording" section of the control panel the sound of the pitch gets a little higher and when I increase the volume of my headphones, the (background)noise doesn't get any louder. This is weird.
> 
> EDIT: About that audiometric test. I didn't want to blow my eardrums to pieces so I checked it by watching the volume mixer during the playback. No dips or increases in volume at all, it stayed at the exact same level.



Maybe it's just interference? I used to have a really bad pair of headphones that did the same thing. When I bought better ones from Sony it stopped.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 24, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Ok this background noise is weird. The noise gets a little louder when I scroll my mouse wheel



Sounds like interference from the USB port or some shit. Is there somewhere else you could plug the headphones in? Maybe a separate set of ports on the front of the PC?

(And lol @ vibrating headphones. That's crazy)


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 24, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> Sounds like interference from the USB port or some shit. Is there somewhere else you could plug the headphones in? Maybe a separate set of ports on the front of the PC?


Tried fronts and backs, same result. I might take these back then.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 24, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> (And lol @ vibrating headphones. That's crazy)



Those were all the rage in like... 2005. I used to have a surround sound headset with vibration  The vibrations are supposed to enhance the bass and make gunshots during games more intense... As you might have figured out already it didn't do anything though  It was a pretty good headset but I always kept the vibrations off^^ I did enjoy the occasional ear massage though! XD


----------



## RaththeBlackDragon (Mar 24, 2013)

have you thought  about getting a new pair of headphones


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 24, 2013)

RaththeBlackDragon said:


> have you thought  about getting a new pair of headphones


These were my new ones, now I have to go and get a newer set...


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 25, 2013)

If you're gonna get a new pair of headphones I would highly suggest getting these. They do sound a _bit_ weak at first, but after tweaking the sound equalizer a little and upping the sample rate from 48000 Hz to 192000 Hz they sound fantastic. I've had them for about 8 months and they still work perfectly.

EDIT: I forgot to mention they don't have a microphone built in to them, so if that's what you're looking for it's probably best to go with something else.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If you're gonna get a new pair of headphones I would highly suggest getting these. They do sound a _bit_ weak at first, but after tweaking the sound equalizer a little and upping the sample rate from 48000 Hz to 192000 Hz they sound fantastic. I've had them for about 8 months and they still work perfectly.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention they don't have a microphone built in to them, so if that's what you're looking for it's probably best to go with something else.



Staying with Sennheiser would still be a good choice though since they make awesome headsets as well.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 25, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If you're gonna get a new pair of headphones I would highly suggest getting these. They do sound a _bit_ weak at first, but after tweaking the sound equalizer a little and upping the sample rate from 48000 Hz to 192000 Hz they sound fantastic. I've had them for about 8 months and they still work perfectly.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention they don't have a microphone built in to them, so if that's what you're looking for it's probably best to go with something else.





CaptainCool said:


> Staying with Sennheiser would still be a good choice though since they make awesome headsets as well.


Thanks all. No need to worry about the mic, I already have a very good quality condenser mic so I don't really need a heaphone one.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 25, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Thanks all. No need to worry about the mic, I already have a very good quality condenser mic so I don't really need a heaphone one.



I see^^
Perosnally I recommend the Sony MDR XB700 if you can get it for a good price. Best headphones I have ever had. Incredibly comfortable, very powerful bass and everything else just sounds right  And if you use an euqalizer you can tame the bass to a quite reasonable level as well. Out of the box it was a little too powerful for my taste but now it sounds great.
I was talking to someone who manages a small sound studio and he told me that these headphones are as close to studio quality as you can get for under $100.  I got mine for about 40â‚¬ two years ago which was an absolute steal^^


----------



## chagen (Mar 25, 2013)

I used to own a pair of Phillips in-ear noise canceling headphones that actually  gave me a static shock when i used them. :0


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 27, 2013)

This might be a little late, but have you tried updating your sound drivers?  Is there another computer you can try the headset on?


----------



## Colere88 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> If you're gonna get a new pair of headphones I would highly suggest getting these. They do sound a _bit_ weak at first, but after tweaking the sound equalizer a little and upping the sample rate from 48000 Hz to 192000 Hz they sound fantastic. I've had them for about 8 months and they still work perfectly.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention they don't have a microphone built in to them, so if that's what you're looking for it's probably best to go with something else.



Agreed, I got a cheap pair of Sennheusers for like $80 at an outlet mall. There are better models, but definitely above-average sound quality even though they're not ANC, but damn are they durable. I love using them for playing keyboard and vidya, great for BOOMS.

Speaking of which, the buzzing from your phones might be because they're ANC. If they're not, your guess is mine, but my $100 ANC Audio Technicas had that same problem as well when connected to anything drawing power from an outlet.

Buying headphones is kind of a gamble since you don't always pay for what you get...


----------



## Colere88 (Mar 31, 2013)

Also looking at that amazon page, I see that those cost $30 our moneys. Lol, I guess I meant "cheap" as in some monitors cost upward of $1000. Still, Sennheiser is solid.


----------

